# pomps between the tourists



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

got these ... 13" to 14". put back 3 at 12.5" and two stingrays... on shrimp, Navarre beach. Nice day lots of kids, others and kayakers just having fun. I used 2 rods, fished 3 hours in the late afternoon and it was fun


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Super catch ! Thats going to be some fine eating.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man ! You did good !


----------



## captcrix (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice catch

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

First limit I've seen in a while! Nice work!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great Day!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

awesome bag of fish. That's a lot of delicious fillets for sure.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hook any tourists (or their bikinis)?


----------



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

no... I did wait for some kayakers to move out of casting range, but both them and the swimmers were fine and we all got along


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn Dude! Leave some for the rest of us! Well done!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's what I call a nice mess of fish there kriss444.


----------



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks, I tried same spot at sunrise next day and got a big goose egg...


----------

